# Help: Kubota L3200 rear lift quit working



## Medina Tractor Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a 2014 L3200. The rear lift quit working all of a sudden. The front loader works just fine but the rear lift does not work. I looked for a safety switch be could not find anything wrong. Has anyone had this problem and how did you fix it?

Thank you


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the hydraulic adjustment valve with the round handle under the front of the seat. They get bumped from climbing on and off the tractor.


----------



## Medina Tractor Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

I played with that and no luck


----------



## Razorback (Oct 29, 2018)

Medina Tractor Guy said:


> I played with that and no luck


I’m
Having the same issue .. was trying to put the brush hog on and one side will raise but the other side won’t


----------



## Razorback (Oct 29, 2018)

I cannot get one side of the hydraulics to raise when trying to put my brush hog on my kabota


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Tractor Guy, standing behind the tractor on the left side of hitch arm rock shaft. There should be a rod pinned to it. If it is check to see if the other end of it is connected. If they both are connected, there are two jam nuts on the end of the rod toward you. These are for adjustment if they are loose the thinks the arms are already raised and nothing happens. Same effect if rod is not connected.
Razorback, There is only one hydraulic piston that raises the hitch arms. If you have only one side raising, they ether one of the splines are gone or your rock shaft is broken.


----------

